# MPI-Bus Verlängerung, bzw. Steckeranbindung!



## Ralle79 (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Folgendes:

Ich möchte bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ein MPI-Bus ziehen, von dort mit einem anderen Kabel > Hybridkabel < weiter, an diesem Kabel hängt dann ein OP77A welches in einem Kasten entweder irgendwo hängt, oder dann als ortsveränderliches Panel zum Einlernen von Positionen direkt an der Anlage verwendet werden soll.

Nun wäre es geschickt, wenn ich bis zu einem Stecker oder einer Klemmstelle die normalen Leitungen (MPI und 24V) ziehen kann und dann erst mit dem teuren Hybridkabel weiter.
So kann ich auch das Hypridkabel leichter austauschen, falls dieses mal beim ortsveränderlichen Gebrauch gequetsch wird oder ähnliches.

Gibts hier eventuelle Lösungsansätze, hab im Moment nichts gefunden, was mir Antwort darauf geben könnte?

Bisher haben wir auf dem Gerät selber an den Profibus eine Hybridsteckverbindung montiert, was das ein und ausstecken eines weiteren Panels ermöglicht.

Durch die am Anfang genannte Variante könnte man sich eventuell dieses zweite Panel und auch die extrem teure Hybridsteckbuchse sparen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## IBN-Service (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ralle79,

so vorab als Info:

MPI - Segmentlängen dürfen 50m nicht überschreiten.

CU

Jürgen

.

(Ausnahmen gibts bei CPU, bei denen die MPI - Schnittstelle gleichzeitig 
auch als DP - Schnittstelle parametriert werden kann)


----------



## Ralle79 (7 Dezember 2007)

danke für die anmerkung!
glaube wir bleiben in den meisten fällen darunter....


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie weiß ich zwar nicht ganz genau, was du nun eigentlich wissen möchtest, aber wir nutzen Hartingstecker mit den entsprechenden Einsätzen, um Profibus bzw. MPI-Kabel in der Anlage Steckbar zu machen. So ein Einsatz hat auch die Möglichkeit, bei Bedarf sowohl eine Hin- als auch eine Rückleitung aufzunehmen. Zusätzlich kann man weitere Einsätze für 24V-Signale usw. im Stecker unterbringen.


----------



## Ralle79 (7 Dezember 2007)

das mit der namensvetterschaft war wohl zufall...

genau, wir nehmen die harting stecker auch von siemens zusammen mit der hybrid feldbusanbindung!

also kann ich ein buskabel einfach männlich - weiblich verbinden und kann quasi auf der einen seite auch direkt von harting bestelltes gussgehäuse anbringen (weiblich) und am kabel zum panel den stecker (männlich).

wäre eigentlich die lösung, wobei ich jetzt nicht ganz genau weiss was passiert, wenn jemand während des betriebs das OP77A heraus zieht welches dann am MPI-Bus hängt.


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle79,
> 
> so vorab als Info:
> 
> ...



Aus der Siemens FAQ


> Die maximale Leitungslänge in  einem MPI-Subnetz *beträgt 50m* bis zu einer Baudrate von 187,5 kBaud  bei *nicht* potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen.
> Zwischen Teilnehmern mit potentialgetrennter MPI-Schnittstelle  kann die Länge eines Leitungssegmentes *maximal 1000m* betragen, wenn  die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 187,5 kBaud nicht überschritten  wird.  Die Teilnehmer mit potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen sind:
> S7-200 EM277 (z.B. MPI zu S7-200 PC Access OPC Server)
> S7-300 CPU 318
> ...


----------



## Ralle79 (7 Dezember 2007)

aja, hatte auch irgendwas mit 1000 metern im ohr...wir setzen eine 317-2DP ein!


----------

